# /proc/bus/usb is missing?

## Decibels

I have searched the forum and haven't found a solution. Trying to work with JPhoto to use a digital camera.  But it needs the /proc/bus/usb and there is no such folder. Must be missing something simple.

Have a usb mouse and scanner working fine. Have devfs and not having any problems with it. Not sure what else to try. Have done this:

Checked kerneled config:

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

usb mouse and scanner working so not listing everything.

Lsmod listing:

Module           

via686a          

lm80              

i2c-proc         

i2c-viapro      

i2c-core         

scanner         

es1371          

gameport      

ide-scsi  

microtek

mousedev 

NVdriver

agpgart 

ext3      

jbd        

hid 

usb-uhci

sg         

tulip      

input     

sr_mod 

Installed Hotplug (thought I had it at first).

Ran: rc-update add hotplug default

started it and rebooted also. Nothing works yet.

Also installed usbutils and usbview (to test, reports same problem: no such directory as /proc/bus/usb)

Fstab:

usbdevfs       /proc/bus/usb  usbdevfs  defaults          0 0

also tried as usbfs,...

Nothing I do seems to work, must be missing something. Everything so far as produced the same results:

mount: mount point /proc/bus/usb does not exist

Any help?

----------

## Decibels

After looking at my Mandrake 8.2 system. It looks like the problem is that the  usbcore kernel module isn't loading.  Preliminary look in the kernel menuconfig can't seem to find it.  Check of system only finds it in the kernel source directory.

So for some reason it isn't being compiled as a module or in the kernel. If anyone knows where it is in the config setup so I can compile it, would probably fix the problem.

----------

## Decibels

Figured it out. Usbsupport was compiled into the kernel. Appears that in order for it to work need to compile as a module, then add it to the modules.autoload file.

Jphoto still doesn't work. Sees the camera, but won't download any pictures. Found that even though GPhoto2 is experimental with the Kodak DX-3215 digital camera, it does work though. Was able to download the pictures, even as thumbnails. 

So, problem solved!!  Am getting a lot of errors about modules loading during bootup. Figure it has to do with hotplug in the rc-scripts. Going to remove that and they might go away. Haven't tested that though.

----------

## Kabuto

Hotplug recommends USB installed as modules, so I never tried it just compiled in.  I also have hotplug working with my USB and I don't get any error messages.  What messages do you get?  I did have a problem where modules were getting a symbol error and had to do a 'make mrproper' before I built  my kernel.

BTW I submitted a GPhoto2 2.1.0 ebuild but it hasn't been put in the system yet.  I will check to see what the hold up is, so keep watch.

----------

## Decibels

Thanks for the reply. 

I got rid of the messages, by taking hotplug out of the rc-scripts. I haven't tested if it comes on when it needs to yet. 

I think the messages were because the modules had already been loaded from modules.autoload, not sure but guessing.

I got GPhoto2 working. Getting pictures from the camera really nice. Have to do it as 'su' though. Can't seem to get the permissions correct to let me use it as user. Have devmode=0666 in fstab for usbdevfs, also tried 0777, but nothing seems to work.  At least it works. I have a worse problem with permissions and Gtkam. I have login as ROOT to use it. 

Seems like it isn't a problem with the binaries not having the correct permission. Acts like it is the USB. Made a new group for usb, because it didn't exist.  Put the User in it.  That didn't work either.

So, now my only problem is having to go to root to use either.  By the way, GPhoto is really nice, and fast.

----------

## Kabuto

I am running with hotplug and it will run a chmod when I turn the camera on.  Here is the sight I used. http://n-dimensional.de/projects/digicam/The_gPhoto2_Manual/

The only thing that confused me was. 1) copying the gphoto2 usermap to the usb.usermap.  It tells you delete the ones that say usbcam but they all did for me.  Just copy all of them. 2)  The usbcam script is part of the the gphoto2 ebuild in the docs dir /usr/share/doc)  Don't know how long I looked for that file as part of hotplug tar.gz's on the web.  I tried using devfs to do the rights (I have my ieee1394 doing this) but couldn't get it to work.  Didn't spend much time because hotplug sounded better.  I will later try to move my ieee1394 device to hotplug.

----------

## Decibels

Thanks a lot Kabuto!!

That worked like a charm. Gtkam is working great with GPhoto2 now as User from boot.

I also found out that you don't have to have usbdevfs in /etc/fstab to make GPhoto2 work either. I took it out and can still check: cat /proc/bus/usb/devices.  Just have to make sure you have usb support (usbcore) compiled as a module and not in the kernel.

Your right getting devfs to do it might work, but sure is a pain in the you know what to do so. Hotplug was the answer.

----------

## TheZog

I have a Canon S10 that I am unable to get working.

I've reread your messages and others in the forums, installed hotplug, usb support into the kerenl, gphoto2, gtkam, usbview, usbutils, etc... I've also trolled google looking for tip & tricks.

I show usbdevfs mounted, but when I check usb devices I only show 1 unknown device in place of my camera. Gphoto2 can't detect the camera although usb is listed in it's ports list.

I'd love any kinda help here. I like to think I'm pretty linux savvy, but this has me stumped.

Am I missing some kind of usb device mapping db or something that matches the usb device's id to a specific driver or something?

----------

## Decibels

You say that GPhoto2 doesn't detect it. But what about: cat  /proc/bus/usb/devices  ? Does it show there?  Or usbview?

Also, you probably did this, so don't be offended, but was the camera

turned on when you tried to detect it with GPhoto2?

----------

## Decibels

Oops, sorry. Just woke up. Looks like you did say you showed Unknown device with devices.

You do say usb support is in the kernel. You do mean as a module right?

Just trying to figure out why you can't at least get the vendor and product ID.

Stumped right now, have to think about it.

----------

## TheZog

Here the output of that with the camera plugged in.

The last 3 lines are camera specific I'm assuming since they only appear when the camera is connect and the rest are just the USB hub stats I guess.

But as you can see there's no identifying device id. The camera works fine when I dual boot into Windoze so I know it's not the hardware.

I guess my problem is more USB related than camera. Although I've used Linux quite a bit for servers this is my first attempt at finally replacing my Win desktop so it's these last little bits which are driving me crazy.  And I never needed USB for a web server  :Very Happy: .

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 0.00

S:  Product=USB UHCI Root Hub

S:  SerialNumber=d400

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=40 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  8 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 0.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  0

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 0.00

----------

## TheZog

You snuck that last last comment in as I was typing mine. Hehehehe.

Yep, I compiled all of the USB drivers as modules and I show them loaded too.

(usbcore & usb-uhci)

Unfortunantly I don't have much in the way of other USB devices with which to test.

----------

## Decibels

I am working a lot this weekend so can't spend anytime on this until Sunday at the earliest.

I see your Camera in the list, but P: Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 0.00

is something I have never seen before.

Looking at http://www.linux-usb.org/

I see that the Canon PowerShot S10 vendor = 04a9  product = 3041

It is also in my /usr/share/misc/usb.ids  file.

04a9  Canon Inc.

        1051  BJC-3000 Color Printer

        1056  BJC-2110 Color Printer

        105d  S450 Printer

        2204  CanoScan FB630U Scanner

        2207  1220U Scanner

        2208  D660U Scanner

        3041  PowerShot S10

        3043  PowerShot S20

I would check to make sure your id list for the usb is updated to show this also. If not add it to see what happens. 

Let me know if this works. If not will look more into it when I get done with the work week.

Good Luck!

----------

## Kabuto

Actually I don't think the Canon S10 is supported correctly by Gphoto2 2.0.  There was patch released later.  It probably should at least recognize the USB device, so you might try Decibel's stuff first.  To get the Gphoto2 2.1 ebuilds, you will need to go to the Gentoo bug report and see bug #6558.  I will be working on a ebuild to add exif support next week.

----------

## mottie

Thanks a million for all the info.. by using the above information, i compiled my kernel using usbcore as a module, installed hotplug, usbview and usbutils.  I can now view my camera using the usbview program.. however the version of Gphoto2 I emerged does not support my camera (Canon S230).  If i can view the camera with usbview does that nessessarily mean that it will work with a newer version of gphoto2?

----------

## Schlummi

Did anybody manage, using gtkam not as root?

----------

## mottie

yes.. if you read the hotplug docs its easy as pie

----------

## fbcyborg

Hello, 

I know it's an old thread but this happened to me too, after an upgrade to gentoo-sources-3.6.8 and udev-171-r9.

I don't understand if this problem is related to such upgrade.

Does anyone have an idea?

Or is /proc/bus/usb removed from kernel 3.5.0?

----------

## VoidMage

It sort of did - see this commit.

----------

## fbcyborg

Thank you.

So the following line is no longer necessary in /etc/fstab:

```
usbfs                  /proc/bus/usb   usbfs           user,auto,devmode=0666  0 0
```

----------

## lindegur

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS disappeared from the kernel sources and nothing needs to be put in /etc/fstab. That are good news, but programs as usbview access /proc/bus/usb and /proc/bus/usb does still not exist.

Is there a way to get /proc/bus/usb back?

Or is it completely outdated?

----------

## Ant P.

Those programs should have been fixed or ported to libusb years ago; if they're still accessing raw /proc/ paths then that's a bug.

----------

## lindegur

ok, the kernel documentation: Documentation/usb/proc_usb_info.txt describes most of the story.

I updated usbview to usbview-2.0 and this works well. 

It even has a configuration option where the default points to the new location: /sys/kernel/debug/usb/devices

----------

